# inside or outside boiler



## joshea (6 Mar 2010)

I am wondering if someone might advise me as to whether an inside or an outside boiler is best

Space is not an issue

Its a self build 2500sq ft bungalow in the country

Thanks


----------



## jack2009 (6 Mar 2010)

personally, outside as i believe it is safer.  not to long ago we had a problem with pressure and it started spewing out water to regulate itself. If this had happened indoors our house would have been destroyed.

Although i may have heard inside is more efficient.


----------



## seantheman (7 Mar 2010)

You'll find that the Grant Vortex Condensing Boilerhouse model is a good few hundred cheaper than the Grant Vortex Module(outdoor)For the same efficiency. If it's not too late, try to incorcorate a boilerhouse in your new build, with it's own seperate door


----------



## SINED (7 Mar 2010)

Go outside, I had an indoor oil boiler in the kitchen any time it needed to be serviced or there was a snag the house smelt of oil for at least 3 days eventually i moved it out


----------



## pudds (7 Mar 2010)

Deffo outside for reasons mentioned above and also less noise.


----------



## Caveat (8 Mar 2010)

Outside. No real reason to keep it indoors, plenty of reasons to keep it outdoors.


----------



## seantheman (8 Mar 2010)

I think that the posters here are suggesting you go outdoor(module) as opposed to indoor(utility). There's always the third option(boilerhouse) which isn't noisy, because it has its own seperate entrance, Is cheaper than utility and module models, and isn't unsightly(big galvanised box on your footpath) I'd be interested to hear input from the likes of Davy jones and DGOBS who are professionals in this area.


----------



## changes (10 Mar 2010)

I'm in the same position, i don't like the idea of the boiler outside sitting in a metal box. 

If you plan to build a garage you can move your indoor model into that then.

At the min i'm leaning towards the inside model for the following reasons;
1. slightly more efficient, 2. less likely to be stolen, 3. won't need to come on if temperature drops below a certain level in winter.

I am only going with second hand advice from people though, so i'd love to hear what the professionals think also.


----------



## Jetblue (10 Mar 2010)

YES to outside with oil, for all the above reasons, but keep the boiler as close as possible to the house, as long pipe runs(however well insulated) are inefficient. So if your garage is part of the house, fine! but if it's 15 metres across the drive, no!


----------



## joshea (31 Mar 2010)

Thanks guys, I guess I will go with the outdoor boiler, and build a boiler house onto the outside of the utiliy room.
That way it will be outside and not too far away.

Thanks so much.  .


----------



## seantheman (31 Mar 2010)

joshea said:


> Thanks guys, I guess I will go with the outdoor boiler, and build a boiler house onto the outside of the utiliy room.
> That way it will be outside and not too far away.
> 
> Thanks so much.  .


No Josh you dont have to go with outdoor(module) if you are fitting inside. Go with boilerhouse model. for example grant vortex boilerhouse


----------



## seantheman (31 Mar 2010)

Damn, You have me confused now. I re-read your post and it seems you are going outside. It was the mention of you building a boiler house that made me think you were, well, building a boiler house. I think you mean that you're going to have an outdoor boiler with it's own galvanised housing.

Just to summarise;
1. Module. (outdoor,footpath) usually includes galvanised housing in price
2. Utility. (indoor, white casing) usually in utility room etc.
3. Boilerhouse. (usually in garage or boiler house/outbuilding) Neither white cased nor galvanised housed, but does not matter as it's going inside but out of view


----------



## joshea (1 Apr 2010)

Thanks again for that clarification guys
Its all a learning curve for me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGOBS (3 Apr 2010)

I would always push for an outside boiler, due to a couple of reasons.
1) boiler 'smell & noise' 
2) in case of an oil leak, at least it's unlikely to damage the property
3) in case of fire, have see some bad house fires, but the metal cabinet does 
    pretty well in retaining it

I do believe the extra money is worth it, as for some of the cons mentioned earlier,
the 'unsightly metal cabinet' can always be sited to the side of a house.
With the 'need' of a frost stat to combat freezing on could weather, well not an bad idea 
on any boiler, and can always be set up and used as a 'pump overrun' which would 
mean in colder weather, it would not fire the boiler, only the pump (moving water won't freeze) and when demand is satisfied the pump could be set to overrun (not let the boiler water go cold in the boiler) decreasing heat waste at the boiler.


----------

